# GPU-Z: Could not start driver



## EchoTwoZero (Apr 2, 2014)

Just as it says, this has never happened to me before, but when I was going back to do some bench marks this popped up: 








The last time I used GPU-Z was when I had Nvidia 326.80. I've uninstalled/reinstalled, downgraded, switched to the ROG version, and the same problem keeps coming up. I've given it admin permissions, checked updates, and other posts about GPU-Z issues. Changed my drivers and even ran a Display Driver Uninstaller sweep, then reinstalled my drivers. Am I just making a rookie mistake somewhere? I'm no programmer, just hardware and games.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 2, 2014)

Do you have any anti virus software that could interfere?


----------



## EchoTwoZero (Apr 2, 2014)

I had McAffe but I that is because it was bloat ware. Coincidentally I uninstalled it week or so ago, before running GPU-Z for the first time in a long time. There is also the Microsoft anti-virus stuff but I checked the permissions and securities options to make sure I didn't miss anything. Then again, I am not a programmer so I probably missed something.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok, so it's not that .. You are running it as administrator, right ?


----------



## EchoTwoZero (Apr 2, 2014)

Ran as admin still doesn't work... *cries* HOW DID THIS HAPPEN?! I'm gonna just have to reinstall Windows... thats it...


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 2, 2014)

Can you start GPU-Z and while you see that error, on an admin command prompt run "sc query gpu-z" ?






result should be that, would be interesting what it says on your system


----------



## EchoTwoZero (Apr 2, 2014)

I never got into even basic programing, and it shows: I'm 23 and what is this?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 2, 2014)

What happens if you try "sc start gpu-z" now ?

also try sc delete gpu-z and then start gpuz again


----------



## EchoTwoZero (Apr 2, 2014)

I must have royally screwed up somewhere.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 2, 2014)

Access denied might mean you didn't start the command prompt as administrator.

Start Menu -> type: Command prompt -> right click -> run as administrator


----------



## EchoTwoZero (Apr 2, 2014)

GOD WHYYYYYY.


----------



## EchoTwoZero (Apr 2, 2014)

YAY! Now what?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow this makes no sense. Did you disable any other Windows services (maybe followed some kind of "Windows Optimization" guide ?)


----------



## EchoTwoZero (Apr 3, 2014)

NOPE. Everything else on my computer is running smooth as butter, just GPU-Z is acting up.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 3, 2014)

http://www.manageengine.com/products/desktop-central/windows-update-service-disabled.html
did you disable windows update (not sure why it would be related to gpuz). just checking


----------



## drajolini (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello,i had the same problem few minutes ago,Win 8.1 with Avast 9 ----reinstal,reinstal ...GPU-z---nothing....and adminstart---nothing...And i try to change into Avast settings to exclude GPU-z---nothing...And i click/right/ on the icon and open contex menu,and click on the ---everytime do not work in sendbox---------and problem finish!!!


----------



## dante`afk (Oct 7, 2014)

I got the same issue, reinstalled drivers, re-downlaoded gpu-z, rebooted several times, nothing.
what to do?






which service is that supposed to be?


----------



## revolver (Aug 13, 2015)

i found my solution
in system drivers i previously disabled service gpu-z.sys located at  C:\Users\USERNAME\appdata\local\temp (windows7)
so i just deleted that driver and file (did it with windows 7 manager - service manager, it also can be done with autoruns sysinternals)
started gpu-z and voila.

so it's problem with temp driver, that has been blocked or corrupted.


----------

